# NEW FLAPPER EPISODE: Happy Hectic Holidays



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Flapper's got a new episode on his website!










You can view it here:
http://www.mrflapper.com/061216.htm

Also! I FINALLY added a newsletter sign-up
If you'd like to know about future Flapper episodes,
please fill out the new form on his site and 
Flapper will send you a personal note next time
the episodes go live!

Quacks and Happy Hectic Holidays

- Tiff*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, brrrrr, I know you and your pals were really cold and I'm so glad you have a great mom who takes such good care of you. 

I hope you, your mom and all your buds have a great holiday. You're just the greatest duck I know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Holidays to Mr. Flapper and his entire crew! Thanks for a great new episode, Tiff!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Once again, Mr. Squeaks and I enjoyrd the adventures of Mr. Flapper and the gang!

A MOST WONDERFUL AND HAPPY HOLIDAY SEASON TO YOU TOO FLAPPER AND ALL !! MAY ALL YOUR DUCKY DREAMS COME TRUE!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I love Flapper stories. The captions are always just so great.  And we all had a good laugh at the warm bath, too cute!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the new episode. My two favorites:
- O'Malley looking over his shoulder while soaking in the tub.
- Flapper sleeping - what a sweetie!!!
Sure hope Flapper and Kosmo are fully recovered.

Did you sustain any damage from the high winds on Thursday?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I always enjoy these episodes...

Yahhh, the picture of him sleeping is so charming...

I only had a Duck rescue one time, had her for several months...a youngster.

The sweetest of Creatures, to be sure...sure was fun having her here...slept on the Bed every night making little soft Flute sounds before she'd fall asleep...little song things...


I never knew they 'sang'...!

But they do! - it is just pretty quietly, that they sing in their way...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Loved the new episode of Mr. Flapper, Terry....my especial favorite is the explanation of Mom's blankets and designer bath towels doing such a great
job when it gets cold, just too cute.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tiff,

Thank you for another absolutely adorable episode, I love 'em all!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my buddy Flapper. 

Seattle is still recovering from that rain/wind storm. A few of my coworkers are STILL without power at home, and it's SO COLD here (about down to 30 degrees at night). Even my boss, who lives in the best part of town, has his entire family sleeping in one room where there's a gas fireplace. They don't expect to have power 'til Thursday.

Yesterday I went out to run some errands and counted TWENTY ONE huge trees that had toppled, on ONE ROAD within 3 miles of my house. I can only imagine if every street is like that one. Road crews as far away as Kansas are being sent in to help cut and clear all the fallen trees. I guess that's what you get after the rainiest month on record and the windiest night of all time!

Happy Holidays from Flapper & family. 

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Another great Flapper episode! Those warm baths looked very inviting in the cold weather. Loved the picture of Flapper sleeping..very cute and sweet.

Wishing Flapper and the whole family a very Merry Christmas!

Seasons greetings,

Lindi & Jax


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tiff,

Thanks for another great Flapper episode!

Best wishes for a wonderful holiday to you and your family.

Linda


----------

